# San Diego Metro Club



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*SAN DIEGO METRO CLUBwill be meeting Saturday Aug 1, 2009 from 12 to 3 at the Linda Vista recreation center, 7064 Levant St,San Diego Ca. .........come and meet us we are a friendly group and we enjoy our birds* ....GEORGE


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Are people going to bring their birds? I live 4 hours away not counting traffic and I'm not sure my bird/s could make it.


----------

